# Water for mantis?



## MingMing (May 5, 2009)

Hey, Im about to get some mantis and I have an idea of how to feed them, but for some reason there are no topics nor information about giving them water? Do they need water at all? How am I supossed to give them water? ANY answer could help, Thanks!


----------



## Dinora (May 5, 2009)

ming ming said:


> Hey, Im about to get some mantis and I have an idea of how to feed them, but for some reason there are no topics nor information about giving them water? Do they need water at all? How am I supossed to give them water? ANY answer could help, Thanks!


Just mist their enclosure. If they are thirsty, they will drink.

But I'm pretty sure they get most of their fluids from the bugs they eat. B) 

-Dinora


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 5, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 5, 2009)

they need a drink most evey day with warm distilled or declorinated water!


----------



## jacksun (May 5, 2009)

ming ming said:


> Hey, Im about to get some mantis and I have an idea of how to feed them, but for some reason there are no topics nor information about giving them water? Do they need water at all? How am I supossed to give them water? ANY answer could help, Thanks!


They are very specific in their drinking requirements. Those little umbrellas, shot glasses, and tiny straws were made specifically for giving Praying Mantises a drink. They take their water neat, umbrella to the left, straw to the right.  

Many have reported that their mantises take water through a process called "misting", but the Mexican Beach Mantids, occasionally seen at Phils place in Yuma, AZ, refuse this method.  

But other than that species I would go with misting first, if that doesn't work, try the above method. And if they don't drink when you mist them, they probably aren't thirsty or can't get to the water.


----------



## nasty bugger (May 8, 2009)

They have to accept misting here cause down here we don't accept american express, and visa doesn't won't deal with mantids, and I ain't keepin' no tab for a mantis  They could be eaten in a bar fight at anytime, and that's a no joy situation  

I never 'watered' the guys, but I misted the enclosure for humidity, and never saw them drink till it started getting hot here, so I assume they drank when I wasn't looking, the devious lil imps.

I think food has alot to do with it, so make sure your feeders are hydrated...

I actually got a kick outa misting some of them cause some of them would act insulted and come flying up to the opening like they were gonna whip some ... ya know


----------



## robelgado (May 9, 2009)

Just mist them, you can even wet a paper towel. I have caught my little orchid nymphs drinking off the paper towel on occasion.

Very cool.


----------



## nasty bugger (May 10, 2009)

I have a fish aquarium that has a long aerator bar in it, and it causes water to come up from the top of the surface water when the bubbles rise and burst. If you had a mesh bottom on the mantis enclosure, and sat it over the aquarium, I would bet that enough water from that action would water the mantis. What I would also wonder is if it would be too much water to keep the area sanitary and not create bacteria to prey on the mantis. Food for thought.


----------



## MingMing (May 20, 2009)

Jacksun said:


> They are very specific in their drinking requirements. Those little umbrellas, shot glasses, and tiny straws were made specifically for giving Praying Mantises a drink. They take their water neat, umbrella to the left, straw to the right.  Many have reported that their mantises take water through a process called "misting", but the Mexican Beach Mantids, occasionally seen at Phils place in Yuma, AZ, refuse this method.
> 
> But other than that species I would go with misting first, if that doesn't work, try the above method. And if they don't drink when you mist them, they probably aren't thirsty or can't get to the water.


Hey! Yeah I actually saw this video of a friend on youtube where he was giving water to the lil dude with a wet Q-tip but well... is sounds kinda complicated when you have several... I was thinking maybe using some wet cotton ??? What do you think?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 20, 2009)

I have given the Medincas water on a Q and any sick babies too!


----------



## agent A (May 31, 2009)

Yes distilled water. But why must it be warm?


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2009)

agent A said:


> Yes distilled water. But why must it be warm?


It doens't have to be warm and it doesn't have to be distilled. Distlled water does not contain the trace minerals that may be helpful so that is why I don't use it. It iwll prevent scale on the glass though. I just put some reptisafe in my tap water for mine.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 31, 2009)

agent A said:


> Yes distilled water. But why must it be warm?


Hibiscusmile's spoiled mantids _demand_ warm water, that's why.  For everyone else, water sprayed on the inside of a pot quickly reaches the same temperature as the pot itself. As it evaporates, regardless of initial temperature, it will lower the temperature in the pot, though briefly, by as much as 5F (that's how evaporative coolers work!).


----------

